

Ask HN: Would you pay for this? - ezrider4428

Me and a friend are having a debate on which is more likely to make money?<p>Option 1:  Build a site that gives people the ability to create a landing page and about us page in under 5 minutes where they can get people to sign up for an idea.  All you need to provide is the URL and the site does the rest.<p>Option 2: Build a site that gives people the ability to create a landing page and about us page in 1 day where they can get people to sign up for an idea.  Then the site creates social media accounts, ads and pr articles and communicates the idea out for 30 days.
======
anigbrowl
2\. Putting in a day is a long commitment (so as byoung says, you should offer
#1 for free and no signup, and make a convincing case for using #2. The
benefit is having a centralized control panel for multiple different social
media sites with different interfaces and tedious junk.

Make sure to generate an email address so that all the resulting
welcome/membership/spam emails go through your clean and professional tool
rather than cluttering up the user's inbox. And don't let them use it to spam
HN, of course :-)

I would do graduated pricing. $25-$50 for a week of promo, which should be
long enough to get some analytics traffic (did I mention it auto-signs-up for
analytics?). $100-250 for a month, $1000+ for a longer campaign. Lower prices
limit you to 5, 10 or 20 outlets and 3-4 updates over a week, higher let you
do more frequent or structured updates.

I can see some definite potential for this. Lots of businesses want to do
internet PR but don't want to devote major amounts of time to it. The multiple
different interfaces and signups are the biggest time killer - if you can
perform essentially similar or related functions in many different contexts
and give a clean top-level action/report interface, it'll be a winner. Just
make sure the starting price is cheap enough for people to get their feet wet,
ie no bigger than a petty cash expense and a few hours of work. Once they see
that pay off in terms of gaining eyeballs, they'll be hooked.

------
noodle
i don't see why they have to be conflicting points. why can't a site do both
things?

(i wouldn't pay for either one though, but this isn't really something
targeting the average HN reader)

~~~
byoung2
Maybe option 1 can be a free option, and option 2 the paid option.

------
madhouse
Neither of them sounds appealing to me, but if I must choose, the first option
sounds a tiny bit more attractive.

